# new snake



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well here is my new snake its an asain green vine snake. it was WC and seems to be in good health, only has a few little pieces of old skin from a past shed, i think because for the past couple weeks it was kept at a low low Humidity and as a result it was left with some shed, hope it goes away with it next shed.

sorry the pics are so crappy but it moves very fasts and wasnt a big fan on the camera, i will work on posting some better pics at a later date.






























well what do you all think of my new vine snake

dark FrOsT


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Very nice! Is it more of an olive green or a lime green?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

NICE!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

a brighter olive green, its bottem is brighter then the top, its scales are cool cause when threaten it can actually like sretch its scales kinda and it has white-shinny scales it presents ... i dont know its hard to explain but its really cool.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> a brighter olive green, its bottem is brighter then the top, its scales are cool cause when threaten it can actually like sretch its scales kinda and it has white-shinny scales it presents ... i dont know its hard to explain but its really cool.


Cool! It looks to be about 2ft long and about the thickness of a pencil.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

yuppers you got that one right on the dot


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats! Is this your first hot?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks .... ya it is but im am under going training from a mentor that is guiding me ... just dont want you thinking its an impulse buy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool snake!

Good luck with it!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pickup. You plan on handling it at all?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

hooking it is a pain right now cause its to fast and just falls off or climbs right up. so i wear these gloves i have and a long sleeve shirt. but i know of 3 ppl that just free handle them but i dont want to take that risk. its when you get to careless something bad will happen, maybe its bite wont affect me but someone allergic to bee stings would be a different story. as for handling its already been through alot just to get to me so im planning on giving it space for the time, a week or so b4 i feed etc.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

aren't these poisonous? or is that another type of vine snake?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

they are venomous, crockeeper did a whole post on them if your interested take a read its good.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow that thing is skinny


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya it is thinner then a pencil


----------

